# any what the biggest log size a bc1500 can take?



## chipperscompany (Nov 13, 2008)

I know its a 15 inch chipper but I doubt it can take logs that big. Any help with what the inches refer to would be appreciated


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

as big a log as you can get in it. autofeed should do the rest.

I have some bids going in on some BIG jobs near Houston, wanna work that chipper hard?


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

anybody with a big chipper down there, let me know.
Dave
757 784 4574


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 13, 2008)

a chipper will chip right up to the maximum size. Chipping alot at the maximum size is very hard on a chipper though. I personally try to keep hardwood logs at 25% of capacity and softwood logs at 70% of capacity. Just rough numbers here. So a 15'' would be able to chip a 10-11" soft wood log pretty comfortablly. My BC1000 w/ 12" capacity will chip 8'' softwoods pretty easily. An occassional full capacity log is ok but if your doing it alot you should have a bigger chipper...... my 2c's .... Mike


----------



## treeslayer (Nov 13, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> I personally try to keep hardwood logs at 25% of capacity and softwood logs at 70% of capacity. An occassional full capacity log is ok but if your doing it alot you should have a bigger chipper...... my 2c's .... Mike



25% 0f 15" is 3.75" your math is a little off. 

stick with the 70 % at least. but still, 125 HP? let er eat.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a bc1500 and it will take a 15" piece.....

however...I would not recommend running 15" oak or sugar maple or any other hardwood.

it will consistently run 15" pine, poplar, soft maple, etc.

two things to look at....

when dealing with larger diameter....you can waste time trying to get the thing into the chipper as well as it will take twice as long to chip it as it would to load it on the truck by hand. A grapple or winch helps this out but if you try to take too much (esp brushy stuff) you will lose efficiency in the long run.

also...if you run the bigger stuff on a regular basis....you will put more money into maintaining your chipper....

while my chipper will take it...i try to stay under 10" and the chipper runs smoother and the knives last longer.


----------



## ASD (Nov 13, 2008)

It's not the cap of the in feed that matters it's the HP!!!!!!!!! We have chippers with 115 HP 200HP and 395 HP

115 HP = 11" with no auto feed input needed
200 HP = 15" with no auto feed input needed
395 HP = 22" with no auto feed input needed

So get the right HP chipper for what you are chipping if the auto feed keeps coming on you have a chipper with to little hp. and remember the auto feed moves things away from the blades so if it's working your chipper is not filling you truck! and it's burning fuel!!!


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

ASD you are correct about the fact that HP conquers all but if you read the question from the original poster...he asked specifically about the BC1500 so infeed and performance of the particular machine is relavent. Sometimes it is not so easy for a guy to go bigger. There are additonal overhead costs associated with a bigger machine and if it is not being used efficiently you are losing margin there. 

P.s. having a good set of knives is very important, both on performance and wear and tear.


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

I got a bc 1250 w a 110hp turbo perkins. It is really all I need. When I bought it the Vermeer dude said go ahead and use it at capacity but with the big logs cut them to approx 8' length. We did that for 10 years and it worked fine but as said change a dull set of knives and adjust the bed knife.

I just added a bc 2000 with 200 hp cummins. We got bombed with hurricane and I needed something bigger. We load it with the dingo or crane and it is a pretty amazing machine. Called a "tree chipper". Bought it used and got a good deal from Vermeer.






Only thing that has gagged so far is capacity spruce. Strings out when stump grinding too.


----------



## senechal (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> it will take twice as long to chip it as it would to load it on the truck by hand.



chipper handling vs. lifting into chip box. hmmmm. 

Lift away, I will happily exert myself less and chip everything I can.


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree and chips are easier to give away to places than a load with big honkers on the tailgate. I sell firewood but I am not likely to sell much "stinktree" to customers this year.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

every situation is different but don't take my quote out of context but 

go ahead and do what you want...but from an efficiency standpoint you will lose. I know every situation is different but say for if you are cutting logs say 9-12" in diameter white oak and 6-8' long it is quicker to throw them on the back of the truck or in our case, dump trailer. I, as an owner of the chipper, do not like to put more thru my chipper than I have to...especially nice firewood size logs. Now I understand if you want to minimize blocks and maximize chips then go ahead and chip, if you have soft wood, maximize the chipper.

Again, we are talking about the BC1500 and strictly from an efficiency standpoint you are losing time by trying to chip larger diameter stuff. I don't have a problem with chipping what you can but at some point you have to suck it up and lift a little....besides...you exert as much effort or more trying to chip really big and brushy a bc1500 as if you just cut the piece accordingly and throw the bigger stuff on the truck.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

senechal said:


> chipper handling vs. lifting into chip box. hmmmm.
> 
> Lift away, I will happily exert myself less and chip everything I can.



You will work harder trying to chip everything....use a little common sense and you will ultimately use less energy.....plus a little labor goes a long way on the useful life of your chipper....but then again....that is why some don't get as much out of their chippers....no common sense


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

i agree, chips are easier to give away....

i sell firewood and I can sell any type of wood to one commercial customer....so yes my situation is different but at the end of the day

you will wear your machine down and/or increase your maintenance cost if you max it out 24/7....talk to the wall if you don't believe me

oh...yeah...you can go bigger and then that is not the issue....we are talking about a bc1500

no wonder no one wants to come to this site anymore.....


----------



## ASD (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> ASD you are correct about the fact that HP conquers all but if you read the question from the original poster...he asked specifically about the BC1500 so infeed and performance of the particular machine is relavent. Sometimes it is not so easy for a guy to go bigger. There are additonal overhead costs associated with a bigger machine and if it is not being used efficiently you are losing margin there.
> 
> P.s. having a good set of knives is very important, both on performance and wear and tear.



Understood. 
The point i was trying to make was that the size of the in feed dose not dictate what a chipper will proses well 

I think the BC 1500 has 125 HP so it should do a 12" log well.

I did not mean that anyone should "go big" with the HP just that HP is real important when looking at a chipper when you are talking about wood more so then with brush. With brush the most important thing in my mind is how wide the feed is as this makes it proses brush better.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 13, 2008)

If you can cut and load rounds more cost effectively than feeding a tree through the chipper then I would take a serious look at your efficiencies and common sense practices.


----------



## ASD (Nov 13, 2008)

NOW this is how to chip :greenchainsaw: 

http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_video&itemId=38&task=view&id=49&limit=10&limitstart=0&search=&orderby=0


----------



## ASD (Nov 13, 2008)

And for all of you that like to put rounds in the back of a truck  this 1's for you 


http://www.banditchippers.com/index.php?option=com_video&itemId=38&task=view&id=41&limit=10&limitstart=0&search=&orderby=0


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> go ahead and do what you want...but from an efficiency standpoint you will lose. I know every situation is different but say for if you are cutting logs say 9-12" in diameter white oak and 6-8' long it is quicker to throw them on the back of the truck or in our case, dump trailer. I, as an owner of the chipper, do not like to put more thru my chipper than I have to...especially nice firewood size logs.



I'm with you on the dump trailer but if we're trying to save energy and reduce injuries either chipping or loading then this the answer. (it's great you got someone to take any kind of wood for firewood)


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> If you can cut and load rounds more cost effectively than feeding a tree through the chipper then I would take a serious look at your efficiencies and common sense practices.



here is a scenario, 15 - 10" dia x 8' white oak logs with no brush and you have a bc1500 with new knives, regardless of who you are and where you are from you could load those logs faster than you could chip them...a basic time study will tell you this... 

put a larger chipper into the scheme and maybe things are different...

i will lay money on this scenario...assuming you do not care about getting the most chips and the least amount of blocks. 

if i carry with say the help of another groundie one of those logs to the chipper you are going to exert the same amount of effort or slightly more to throw that in a dump trailer. 

1 you save the time that the the bc1500 chipper will take to run it through with the auto feed system.....think about it...it takes a second to reset and you may take say 6" of that log at each interval so that is at least 6 seconds of resetting.....

2 in addition to the time you save by throwing it on trailer...you extend the life of your chipper and the time before you need to replace your knives.

again, assuming you don't care about chips vs. blocks you just need to remove the tree....and you don't care about the slight increase in effort


but hey...put your money where your mouth is...bring $1000 to Southern Indiana and we will have it out....

so Husky....it is about efficiencies and common sense and if you used any and had the facts to back it up....you would learn that sometimes people actually use facts to back up a post and not just some opinion....


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

yes, i have a buddy who pays me for every load of wood I bring him, regardless of size and type plus if there are rakings, chips or stump grindings mixed in....he does not care....it is a great situation....he takes everything and is happy to get it....

he has a large wood boiler hat heats his ag buildings 

if you put a loader into the situation it is even easier to avoid the chipper

again....every situation is different but I was talking about the specific case of the bc1500

and i have watched my guys closely and timed them time and time again in many scenarios where it is quicker to chuck the stuff on back of the truck instead of chipping....

anyone who works with the bc1500 knows it is not so quick and easy to throw say a 4' slug about 10" diameter into the machine....i have watched guys try three and four times to chip a piece like that when it would have been easier to chuck it on back....but hey...lets argue about it.....because far be it for someone to be right on this site


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

Can't we all just get along? (Rodney)


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

I can get along but it seems you have to defend you posts around here....and explain in great detail the scenario in which you speak...let's move on



typing 'good point' is not an option....bashing is so much easier

anyway...treevet have you recovered from the September hurricane that hit the midwest (wind storm)? I am about 2 hours west of Cincy and we got hit really hard and I will be swamped all winter.


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> I can get along but it seems you have to defend you posts around here....and explain in great detail the scenario in which you speak...let's move on
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We got slammed and we're lovin it. 2 solid weeks of craning trees off houses and we too should be covered at least thru winter. 

2 hours west? You must west of Indy teamtree?


----------



## juststumps (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> here is a scenario, 15 - 10" dia x 8' white oak logs with no brush and you have a bc1500 with new knives, regardless of who you are and where you are from you could load those logs faster than you could chip them...a basic time study will tell you this...
> 
> put a larger chipper into the scheme and maybe things are different...
> 
> ...





teamtree said:


> I have a bc1500 and it will take a 15" piece.....
> 
> however...I would not recommend running 15" oak or sugar maple or any other hardwood.
> 
> ...



???? why buy a 15" chipper, if your not going to use it ??????

if feeding large wood into my large chipper is going to cost me money maintaining it... how much money would i save if i bought a 12" chipper, instead of a 15" chipper ?????? would the maitinence costs offset the price difference ???? if i'm only chipping 8-10" logs????

and i don't know how you can load logs faster into a truck or trailer , when i can winch a whole tree up to the size of the chipper.... POOF GONE!!!! JMHO


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

treevet said:


> We got slammed and we're lovin it. 2 solid weeks of craning trees off houses and we too should be covered at least thru winter.
> 
> 2 hours west? You must west of Indy teamtree?



west of Louisville...off interstate 64


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

juststumps said:


> ???? why buy a 15" chipper, if your not going to use it ??????
> 
> if feeding large wood into my large chipper is going to cost me money maintaining it... how much money would i save if i bought a 12" chipper, instead of a 15" chipper ?????? would the maitinence costs offset the price difference ???? if i'm only chipping 8-10" logs????
> 
> and i don't know how you can load logs faster into a truck or trailer , when i can winch a whole tree up to the size of the chipper.... POOF GONE!!!! JMHO



don't get me wrong...i max out my chipper....i just made the comment based up simple time studies....that is is quicker to load a certain type of wood as it is to chip it....from there it turned into....'omg'...'my big chipper will chip a redwood' etc. etc.

i said something I backed it up and then I offered to put my money where my mouth is and no one will step up and tell me I am wrong...truth is truth and 

opinions are opinions....useless...my opinion included...i stated a fact and some people like to change the scenario to make their opinion right....

i did not say anyone is wrong becuase they are using different scenarios...i am just saying what i said is right and i like to argue

the thread was started by a guy who wanted info on a bc1500

well there is a big difference between a white oak load and pine....

if you have a bigger chipper then use it....it is nice

well if it makes no difference as to chips vs. wood and it takes you roughly the same time to load as to chip then that means less wood through the chipper so then i can can chip more limbs before changing knives...

I am not saying anything other than what my actual experience is with my bc1500 and some basic time studies that I have done...

it is not about chipping vs. not chipping....

the fact is it takes more time to chip a 8' log with 10" diameter than it takes to have two guys throw it into the chipper.

the fact is it takes less time for 2 guys to pick up and carry that log to the truck/trailer than it takes to hook a winch to it and winch it over

bring a stop watch and a pile of cash and come on over and I will bet you on everything that I have said....about the bc1500

you all make very good points but facts are facts...so your opinions mean little to this discussion


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

teamtree said:


> west of Louisville...off interstate 64



Cool,...how do you like that Altec? Is it over center. I am due to upgrade one of my pickers.

I think the biggest consideration operating at capacity is getting the damn chute jammed. I just to HATE to throw a monkey :monkey: wrench into the speed and choreography of a job.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 13, 2008)

The truck is a work horse for my small company. 

It is overcenter and compared to my 57' hi ranger it works a larger area and being able to park 30' from the tree and have some room to work is really nice. I love it and i think it is worth the price to have a new one....i would get the elevator if I had it to do over.

I love my 15" machine and it is a real work horse. I try to baby it when on big hardwoods but with pine and other soft woods it gets maxed out...

the only time i have problems with chute jamming is when blades get dull and you have small stringy stuff, liked silver maples that have been topped...you probably don't see that in Cincy....lol


----------



## treevet (Nov 13, 2008)

What you are chipping is def a consideration. My biggest worry with the BC 2000 I just got is running a damn lag bolt that is buried or some other metal in the lower trunk that was once on the outside. We're pretty careful.

Yesterday we craned a tree into a wide open yard. The dingo picked up a piece that was an ave of probably 15"dia and was about 25 feet long. I was up in the air as I watched that piece float across the lawn, got turned sideways and into the chipper it disappeared with out even a burp. Gotta love it.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

well, if you are using a crane...a chipper larger than the bc1500 is probably a must.

I use my jd4410 with forks and do the same thing....

I have realized that in this business there is no way someone will have the right set up for every situation....even the largest companies.....and that is why it is nice to talk with others to see what they are doing and why....or why not.

Would love to come shadow you sometime to see how you do things....


----------



## treevet (Nov 14, 2008)

teamtree said:


> well, if you are using a crane...a chipper larger than the bc1500 is probably a must.
> 
> I use my jd4410 with forks and do the same thing....
> 
> ...



If you're up this way give me a ring, I am in the book Shaw Tree, northern suburbs.

We might ask you to grab a saw so be ready.


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 14, 2008)

Accountant turned Arborist. Nuff said i guess.

I like to base my "common sense" on real world experience and not "time trials".

Based on your apparent difficulties to chip 10" wood, I would say that you have some issues with the chipper or the crew.


----------



## senechal (Nov 14, 2008)

Prioritizing chipper knives over bodies seems like a bit of a rusty formula. Extra sawing extra mess and spent labour. But I understand there is the illusion of efficiency.


----------



## TDunk (Nov 14, 2008)

I know i'm jumping in this pretty late. But in spring i was going to look for a used 12" chipper to add to my chuck and duck. Most i've been looking at have been about 76 hp, 80 hp and 100 hp diesels. So basicly they will only chip probably 8" hard wood and 10" soft wood ? I'm just curious because i don't want to go blow 10K on a chipper that's not going to be able to chip much bigger than my other one.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

Husky...i could care less about your common sense....and yes who cares what I did before this...i did not say anything about you mopping up the local glory holes....

senechal...you need to get with the program...no illusion of efficiency...I did not say I was going to saw the log up...i just throw it on the truck...oh...you can't left 300 pounds....i see

again...you are taking this thread so far out of proportion it is not even funny...

I commented specifically on the BC1500 and told him what it's real world capabilities are....

after that it was free for all on how so many people would rather chip than throw would on back of the truck...

well hell yeah...that is the easiest thing to do....but that is not the point...i was talking about common sense when if it is quicker to do something I usually do it that way...as I don't mind the extra effort

We may not have a crane or be the most efficient at climbing but I will put myself and my two full-time guys up against anyone on the ground

nuff said....

no...a little more...what you are saying has merit but it is irrelevant to the conversation....so get off my ass and post something that is relevant to the conversation...other wise you are spewing #### from you pie hole.


----------



## senechal (Nov 14, 2008)

Relevant to conversation:
Common sense -> not all that common.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

It seems you speak from experience.

I suppose you can't support your argument so you result to bad mouthing.

Come work with me....I will pay you and if at the end of the day or week...if you think I have no common sense...then I will pay you double your going rate....

I don't mind putting my money where my mouth is and then back it up....I will see how well you do on my crew...and you better eat your wheaties...my guys will eat you up

I did not result in name calling....I stuck to the thread topic and here we are arguing and namecalling like some little girls on the play ground...

If you want to debate, then tell us your opinion on the BC1500 and why you feel that way or what facts you have to support

Call me a liar or call me useless or dumb or whatever makes you feel good...but please when you get called out either back it up or shut the #### up...you don't know me and you definitely don't put things in perspective


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> Accountant turned Arborist. Nuff said i guess.
> 
> I like to base my "common sense" on real world experience and not "time trials".
> 
> Based on your apparent difficulties to chip 10" wood, I would say that you have some issues with the chipper or the crew.



I apologize for my education...I am sure there are no other tree guys with previous experience other than tree work. Does the fact that I know the numbers of the game intimidate you...why is this a big deal? Are you happy with the level of professionalism in our industry? Do you like to see the guys with no safety procedures and insurance and education out there making us look bad...if so, fine....

did you read any of my posts....I never said I have a problem chipping the 10"...common sense tells me if I can load logs in 10 minutes as opposed to taking 15 minutes to chip them....then I would do the 10 min deal and save on my knives...it is pretty straightforward what is the big deal

anyone with a bc1500 would tell you that chipping 15" pine is like chipping 7" or 8" white oak....I would say this is common knowledge...and yes...if you go to a 20" chipper there probably is no difference

in my case, i don't care about having logs with the chips as it goes to the same place 90% of the time...I am sure many of you are thinking narrowly about just having pure chips and it being easier to get rid of the stuff...I limited the scope of my comments to all things being equal and chips vs. blocks did not matter...

but hey....let's argue over this all night


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm sure you have a pie chart, or a graph or maybe even a spread sheet. I can make those say anything I want them to as well. 
Keep arguing, you are starting to defeat your own argument by admitting that chipping is actually faster than loading. Saving wear on the knives is just getting silly now. The logs will be the cleanest wood you chip and much less likely to drag other debris in like brush can. If you really want to save money, why have a chipper at all? Oh, because you saw that all the real tree guys have them. If your method is that much better, hell I would just start stacking the whole tree in the fleet of trucks you have and dump everything as is. You could save on chipper fuel and maintainence, excise taxes, insurance and registration and a host of other miscellaneous expenses. You could charge your dumping location for even more loads of wood as well. Seems like common sense to me.

I wasn't taking a shot at your education. I'm a firm believer in higher education. You are the one that somehow felt the need to qualify yourself as "accountant, now arborist". I'm a logger and a land clearer and proud of it. Previous careers or level of education don't need to come into the equation.


----------



## senechal (Nov 14, 2008)

No competitions or feats of strength necessary. The name calling comment I don't exactly grasp. I am a firm believer in letting the equipment do the work to have the least impact on the body. We take every step to avoid our groundies busting their nuts because it means they are going to be in this industry for longer for reasons physical or mental. This job is hard enough and I've logged plenty of hours the old fashioned way, but I would have to be pretty abusive to myself and my coworkers to ignore the machines designed to take out a large part of the grunt factor.

I've got hours logged on 1500's and they are a great piece of equipment. Pretty to look at and proven. Bandits are a beautiful thing for durability and serviceability and all 5 of our (bandit) chippers go nonstop through everything up to capacity hardwood or soft. What burns never returns.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

First of all, you brought up the accountant thing as if there is no way in hell I could do tree work...I brought it up to back up my initial claim and that it was not an opinion...it is something I have looked at in my business...to prove the same point to my brother as I am proving to you...so there it is

you are correct about the logs being the cleanest wood that the chipper will see. that is a good point and well taken

Do you have a bc1500? That is what we are talking about and the only we are talking about. I am not arguing as a whole, that a tree service will be able save money or time by chipping vs. loading wood. It is a no brainer that chipping (overall) is the best way to go. I would rather work with a handsaw before I give up my chipper. 

But in this specific instance with the bc1500 I have found it is quicker to throw a particular size log into the chip box or trailer as opposed to loading the wood. 

Why is that such a hard concept to grasp? We are not talking this chipper vs. another or 15" vs. 18" .... we are talking about the bc1500...not best practices.... 

My point of posting my original comment in response to the guys question about the bc1500 is that if you want to chip 10"-15" hardwood like white oak wood on a regular basis, the bc1500 is probably not the machine for you as it is quicker to load it than chip it. 

I am sorry I offended you on the capabilities of the bc1500 or on how you do things. The knives are a consideration but probably the vibration resulting in chipping this larger wood (10" - 15") will cause more problems...the knives are secondary and I apologize for making it seem like a big deal...it is rather minor.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

senchal...you make very good points about using equipment to capacity. In fact, I would set those logs aside and load them with my loader along with the trunk and be done with it. I don't want someone loading something that will get them hurt.

I am small potatoes and I only have one machine but have worked with many others. I have spent some time with the bc1500 and really like the machine and I have maxed it out many of times to maximize the chips produced and reduce amount of wood hauled off, especially when i was hauling the logs homes and the chips got dumped close to the work site.

Bottom line is this...there is no perfect set up (equipment combination) for tree work and most tree people work with what they have. Some are lucking enough to have a large fleet of equipment in which they can match up the equipment to the job. There is really no arguement from me as to whether overall chipping is the best thing or not. It is. 

Why is it so hard for you to agree with the statement and not read into it what you want to hear:

"With the bc1500, it is faster (as in time) to throw a certain size piece of wood on the back of a truck/trailer than it is to chip it."

It may not be the best ergonomically...
It may not max out the chips you produce....
It may not max out the machine...
It may not even bother the machine....

While the bc1500 will have little problem chipping to the max...which is not the question...it is faster to throw it on the truck...and in our experience with our set up....it is more efficient for us to do it this way.

I love my bc1500 and will buy another one....it is the perfect size for me and my operation

If i did removals everyday...i would go bigger

If i did pruning everyday...i would go smaller

I am a 50/50 guy so this works out for me.

As far as this thread goes, focus on the bc1500....we are not talking or debating best practices for the tree industry and I merely pointed out one disadvantage of the bc1500 which probably does not make a difference to many of you that are so quick to point it out


----------



## teamtree (Nov 14, 2008)

I would say that is a good book for most of us to read...especially those that like to be right all the time and hate to give someone credit for their experiences and/or thoughts.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Nov 14, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> If you really want to save money, why have a chipper at all?



I've only know of one tree company here locally that has a chipper and it's just a smaller Vermeer.



Husky137 said:


> Oh, because you saw that all the real tree guys have them. If your method is that much better, hell I would just start stacking the whole tree in the fleet of trucks you have and dump everything as is.



Does that mean that there is only one REAL tree company here? lol



Husky137 said:


> You could save on chipper fuel and maintainence, excise taxes, insurance and registration and a host of other miscellaneous expenses. You could charge your dumping location for even more loads of wood as well. Seems like common sense to me.



Nobody wants firewood around here so all the wood goes to the same place as the brush, the dump. (Well, I sell a little each year.) It's easier, quicker, and cheaper to just haul the whole tree off to the dump in a dump truck or knuckle truck. At least that's what all the tree guys around here say.


----------



## serial killer (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a BC1500 all the time. It will take 15 inches all day long without complaining. I have no idea what anybody else is talking about, and I doubt that they do either.


----------



## teamtree (Nov 15, 2008)

No one is arguing what the bc1500 will do....you are correct it will take it all day long...

but if you are talking about time, it is quicker to chuck it on back as it is to chip....period...no wonder this industry gets little respect...have to deal with knuckle heads all day

if you want to talk about another subject start a new thread


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 15, 2008)

I specifically talked to the mechanics at vermeer about this about 3 months ago. They said chipping large diameter hardwoods will most definately lead to many more maintainence problems over the (shortened) life of the chipper. But in the end it's your chipper, if anyone wants to chip 15" dead locust all day with their BC1500 go ahead. Just don't use my chipper..... Mike


----------



## teamtree (Nov 15, 2008)

Good point Mike...finally someone who can add somethign of value


----------



## treecycle (Nov 15, 2008)

*jam that chipper*

And if you want to max out the available volume in your chip rig, an unchipped log takes up less volume than a chipped one, so if we do not care about the purity of the load, I find we can fit a heck of alot more in with less chipping, (go figure) 

www.treecycleseattle.com


----------



## treevet (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, if we had a place that would take garbage wood then a lot more would go unchipped. We have a couple of places that will take loads that have no wood but may have a little rakings in there. One place is an industrial plant that runs entirely on mulch. They re grind the chips. 

Like has been said, when you start grinding the logs you fill your box a lot quicker. With me the fastest way to get logs of a job is the crane or dingo into a truck or dump trailer. But if it is Ailanthus or some other undesirable it is getting chipped now since I have the 20 inch chipper. In this scenario chipping the logs is the time and money saver as I have to pay to dump garbage wood and big craned honkers.


----------



## serial killer (Nov 16, 2008)

teamtree said:


> No one is arguing what the bc1500 will do....you are correct it will take it all day long...
> 
> but if you are talking about time, it is quicker to chuck it on back as it is to chip....period...no wonder this industry gets little respect...have to deal with knuckle heads all day



I would suggest that hiring a knucklehead with a strong back and a weak brain to run a machine like a BC1500 is a very profitable plan. I don't care if there is a smarter thing to do, I know that the meathead running the chipper is making me money, nonstop, as long as that machine is running.


----------



## senechal (Nov 16, 2008)

This industry gets little respect because owners insist "the industry" is behind them when they feel the need to make statements to the general public.



teamtree said:


> ...no wonder this industry gets little respect...


----------



## teamtree (Nov 16, 2008)

serial killer said:


> I would suggest that hiring a knucklehead with a strong back and a weak brain to run a machine like a BC1500 is a very profitable plan. I don't care if there is a smarter thing to do, I know that the meathead running the chipper is making me money, nonstop, as long as that machine is running.



Why take the comment out of context....it is what is...time is time and that is all that the comment was meant for...

and please tell how getting the wood to the chipper is not back braking? You have to move the material to the chipper. *I suppose next you probably winch Every Single limb to the chipper to save your back.* Well, then I know without a doubt you are being inefficient. Sometimes hardwork pays off. Then, especially with the bc1500, you have to take 3-5 attempts to get the thing to go....if you don't start your bigger pieces on the upper part of the infeed rollers...it will not take it...therefore wasting more time.

if you want to start a thread on best practices go right ahead...

i agree my chipper makes me money every time I use it...


----------



## teamtree (Nov 16, 2008)

senechal said:


> This industry gets little respect because owners insist "the industry" is behind them when they feel the need to make statements to the general public.



I have to disagree....I am way behind the industry. There are far better arborists out there than myself. 

General public? When was a statement made to the general public? Is this a general public website or forum? I thought is was for arborists.

Well here is my take on it, I made a post about a specific topic and gave my opinion and some information to back it up. In return, a few posters began to ridicule and belittle my abilities, my crews abilities, my equipment and how being accountant says everything there is to say about me. 

Please tell me specifically where I was wrong. 

If you want a general statement, anyone who takes there machines and equipment to the max 24/7 is pretty much reducing the useful life of their machine, therefore they must not be the brightest guys in the bunch if they say that they do. This is a whole different subject than what this thread is about. This thread is about the bc1500 and its abilities and limitations.


----------

